

Mapping Out Your Web Startup - judegomila
http://www.judegomila.com/2009/05/mapping-out-your-web-startup.html

======
fleaflicker
i never thought i'd quote happy gilmore here but there's a scene where the pro
golfers are trying to give him advice and he cuts them off and says "whoa
you're confusing me. just let me put the ball in the hole."

if you're a small team, just make the best possible product. don't spread
yourself too thin.

~~~
judegomila
Once you have this product how do you get users to come to use it? How do you
keep users coming back? How do you make money from it. There are questions
beyond making the best possible core product.

------
anuraggoel
Great list. I would also add a box for 'Core Values'. It might help, for
instance, in computing a more accurate valuation of 'Fear' as a trade object.

~~~
judegomila
Good idea. I'm going to superset fear with core values.

------
messel
Thanks Jude, nice to see that ideas like yours are considered a good fit to
startups. Much of my writing/thoughts are spent on optimizing efficiency
(time/enthusiasm). Heckuva map, it hits on many of the "virtual landing
points" that new businesses can setup to bring in customers/users. I was a
little long winded/philosophical but did my best to describe some of the
landing points here: [http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/05/11/how-web-
marketing-w...](http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/05/11/how-web-marketing-
will-effect-the-media-author-of-the-future/)

------
DanielBMarkham
I'm sorry but I didn't get a lot out of this diagram.

Is there supposed to be some kind of relationship or definition between either
the boxes or the groups of boxes? To me it looks like a brainstorm of the
facets of business put into little boxes and then grouped by topic area.

Is there some sort of structure beyond that? I mean, the boxes inside the
"engines" aren't put into any special relationship with each other and the
groups all have arrows pointing to the other groups. There's a "funnel"
symbol, but then every large group has one, and it's not connected to anything
to be funneled.

Perhaps it was so simple I missed it.

~~~
judegomila
See it more as a cheat sheet for possibilities that you may want to use. There
are many possible combination and potential hook ups and compatibilities.

------
axod
I think the "Core product" should be _slightly_ bigger/more important ;)

Nice diagram though.

~~~
judegomila
Thanks for the comment. The size on the map doesn't relate to importance. The
map should be viewed in respect to the specific product your working on. The
idea is to give more chart area to the interesting areas that are not talked
about that much. Hope that clears that up.

~~~
axod
Sure - not a criticism, just observation :) I guess it's the complement to
"Make something people want" which basically only focuses on the product -
this chart shows some of the other important things to think about.

~~~
judegomila
Would be nice to map out the core product part more....:>

~~~
windsurfer
Isn't that an exercise left to the reader?

------
edw519
Excellent bulletin board material! A picture really can say a thousand words.

Also pretty eye opening. I've been spending 80% of my time in one box. I'll
have to rethink my perspective. Thanks, Jude.

------
foobar2k
awesome diagram, love it

